# 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel RPO CODE LIST



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Ok, so I had a hard time finding the RPO code breakdown list and figured just in case SOMEone out there wanted to know....I figured out the RPO's from my 2014 Cruze Diesel and thought I'd share to compare, if anyone would care....lol, sorry, it just came out that way. Anyways, any other posts I've found so far were from 2011/12 or even a list from 2016 that had nothing to do with diesels. So check my list, or try copy/pasting this link....

http://d354nuoz4t18d4.cloudfront.ne...89e6/images/custom/rpoCodes.pdf?cb=1497380755


Get to know your Cruze, I thought it was pretty interesting, like RPO VHY=PROTECTOR - BODY SHEET METAL, HIGH CORROSION PREVENTIVE

Yeah, I'll see how that goes here in Michigan




ACCINTERIOR TRIM CONFIGURATION #22ADSSeat adjuster, driver 6-way powerAEDWINDOW - POWER OPERATED, PASSENGER, EXPRESS DOWNAEQWINDOW - POWER OPERATED, RR DRS, EXPRESS DOWNAG6*Seat adjuster*, front passenger 4-way manualAHN*Restraint provisions*, latchAJC*Head restraints*, 2-way adjustable, frontAKK*WINDSHIELD STYLE - ACOUSTIC PVB*AKP *Glass*, solar absorbingAKX*Windshield*, solar absorbingAU3*Door locks*, powerAWO*Safety belts*, 3-point, rear center positionAXG*WINDOW - POWER OPERATED-EXPRESS DRIVER UP/DOWN*AXJ*VEHICLE TYPE - PASSENGER CAR*AYFAir bags, frontal driver and frontal front passenger, side-impact seat-mounted and roof rail for front and rear outboard seating positionsA51*Seats*, front bucket with reclining seatbacks and adjustable head restraintsA64*Seat*, rear 60/40 split-folding, includes center fold-down armrest with 2 cupholdersA69*Safety belts*, front pretensionerBAH*Engine immobilizer*, theft-deterrent systemBIH*INSULATION ACUSTICAL PKG, HOOD*BS1Enhanced Acoustic PackageBS2*INSULATION ACUSTICAL PKG, ADDED MATERIAL*BS4*INSULATION BACK PNL*BTVRemote vehicle starter systemB34Floor mats, carpeted front and rearB35COVERING REAR - FLOOR MATS, CARPETED INSERTC32*Heater*, electricC49DEFOGGER - RR WINDOW, ELECTRICC67Air conditioning, single-zone electronicC91*Lighting*, interior, overhead courtesy lampC95*Lighting*, interior overhead courtesy lamp and dual reading lampsDA1*ARM REST - RR SEAT, STORAGE*DBU*Console*, floor with sliding armrestDD8Mirror, inside rearview auto-dimmingDP6*MIRROR PROVISIONS - HOUSING, PAINTED*DVRCLUSTER COLOR INST, BLACK, TRANSLUCENT RINGS W/CHROME TOPDWEMirrors, outside heated, power-adjustableD6I*Visors*, driver and front passenger illuminated vanity mirrorsD75*Door handles*, body-colorEA1POCKET - FRONT SEAT BACK, LHEA2POCKET - FRONT SEAT BACK, RHEBFTRIM SEAT LEATHER, MERIDIANEF7COUNTRY - UNITED STATES OF AMERICA (USA)E17BUMPER - 2.5 MPHE3EHANDLE - O/S, L/GATE, R/CMPT, CHROMEFCTTRIM DOOR - MESH FABRICFE9Emissions, Federal requirementsFHXVEHICLE FUEL DIESEL B20FM9TRANSAXLE FINAL DRIVE 3.20FX3*StabiliTrak*, stability control systemGNA*Suspension*, front MacPherson strutGNGCHASSIS EQUIP REAR REAR AXLE, COMPOUND CRANK, ADDITIONAL WATT LINKAGEGXGPRIMARY COLOR IRIDIUM MET (121V)I14ENGINEERING MODEL YEARJJ2*Brake lining*, high-performance, noise and dust performanceJ60BRAKE SYSTEM POWER, FRT & RR DISC, ABS, 16"KA1Seats, heated driver and front passengerKCL*Rear air ducts*, floor mountedKC7RECEPTACLE - ELECTRICAL, RR SEAT KG9*Alternator*, 140 ampsKTF*Key*, primary foldable, additional foldableKTI*Tire sealant and inflator kit*K34Cruise controlK4F*Battery*, 80AHLHD*VEHICLE DRIVE - LEFTHAND DRIVE*LOD *PLANT CODE - LORDSTOWN, OH, USA*LUZENGINE DIESEL, 2.0L, CRI, L4, DOHC, VGTMAH*NORTH AMERICAN MKT*MDC*Moldings*, bright beltlineMDKTRANSMISSION AUTO 6 SPD, AISIN-WARNER, A6-AF40, ELECTRONIC, GEN 2MM1Transmission-AUTO EQUIPMENTNCHDOOR LOCKS - REAR CHILD SECURITYNJ1*Steering*, power, electric rack-mountedNT7EMISSION SYSTEM - FEDERAL, TIER 2N34*Steering wheel*, leather-wrapped 3-spokeN37*Steering column*, manual tilt and telescopicPDD2LT Driver Convenience PackageRSBRESTRAINT FRT SEAT, 208, MANUAL, ACTIVER9NCONTROL-SALES ITEM NO. 89SLMSALES PROCESSING STOCK ORDERSTPVGRILLE - RADIATOR, BLACK, W/CHROME BARTS6LAMP - STOP, HIGH LEVELTU2LAMP - MARKER, SIDET3WLAMP SYSTEM - DAYTIME RUNNING, REDUCED INTENSITY LOW BEAMT4AHEADLAMPS - HALOGENT43Spoiler, rearT74HEADLAMPS CONTROL - AUTOMATIC, DELAYT83HEADLAMPS CONTROL - AUTOMATIC ON-OFFUC3*Steering wheel controls*, mounted audio and phone interface controlsUDC*Driver Information Center*, monochromatic displayUDYINFOTAINMENT DISPLAY COLOR INFO DISPLAY (CID) 7', WVGA, TOUCH SCREENUD0SENSOR INDICATOR INFLATABLE RESTRAINT, FRT RH/CHILD PRESENCE DETECTORUD1Cluster-INST, OIL, COOL TEMPUFURADIO AM/FM STEREO, SINGLE CD, MP3 (AUX IN), USBUH0INDICATOR - SEAT BELT WARNING , LHUH1INDICATOR - SEAT BELT WARNING , RHUJMTIRE PRESS INDICATOR - MANUAL LEARNUJ2*INDICATOR - ENGINE OIL LIFE*UKEDISPLAY ECO DRIVE ASSISTANCEUMN*SPEEDOMETER* - INST, MILES & KILO, MILES ODOMETERUP9Radio-AM/FM STEREO, SEEK/SCAN, CD, CLOCK, EQLZR, COMPACT DISC PROVISIONS, ETRUSR*Audio system feature*, USB portUTJ*Theft-deterrent system*, unauthorized entryUVC*Rear Vision Camera*, display integrated into Chevrolet MyLink radioUZ6SPEAKER SYSTEM - 6, PREMIUMU07*HORN - FANFARE*U2K*DIGITAL AUDIO SYSTEM - S-BAND*U25*LAMP INTR, RR COMPT, COURTESY*U91ANTENNA - SHORT, ROOF, RADIOVHY*PROTECTOR - BODY SHEET METAL, HIGH CORROSION PREVENTIVE*VK3License plate bracket, frontVRGVALUE ADDED ASM COCKPITVRHVALUE ADDED ASM STEERING COLUMNVRKVALUE ADDED ASM ROOF TRIMVRLVALUE ADDED ASM FRNT HORIZONTAL SUSPENSIONVRMVALUE ADDED ASM FRNT VERTICAL SUSPENSIONVRNVALUE ADDED ASM REAR SUSPENSIONVRRVALUE ADDED ASM TIRES & WHEELSVTWGlovebox, auxiliaryVWCPANEL CENTER - INSTRUMENT, HIGH GLOSS BLACKVY7Shift knob, leather-wrappedVZEMODEL YEAR 2014V48*Coolant protection*, engineV8DVEHICLE STATEMENT USV9MMODEL CONVERSION DSLWA7PERFORMANCE PACKAGE AEROWGACOLLECTION RDO EQUIP RECEIVING UNIT, RADIOXJ2CHASSIS - SPORT, LOWEREDXL7FREQUENCIES RATING - 315 MHZ, LONG DISTANCE01ATRIM COLOR SEAT JET BLACK1CNTRIM COLOR DR PANEL - Midnight Onyx 939T1SLPACKAGE - OPTION 11 OPTION PACKAGE #11 OPTION PACKAGE #111SZDISCOUNT OPTION PACKAGE4AAINTERIOR TRIM5A7*Wheel*, spare, none5GNTIRE ALL 215/55R17 SL 94V BW ALS6X1COMPONENT FRT LH NON COMPUTER SEL SUSP7X1COMPONENT FRT RH NON COMPUTER SEL SUSP8X2COMPONENT RR LH NON COMPUTER SEL SUSP9L3TIRE SPARE DELETE9X2COMPONENT RR RH NON COMPUTER SEL SUSP


----------

